
Coronavirus hospital data to be sent to Trump administration instead of CDC - js2
https://www.cnn.com/2020/07/14/politics/trump-administration-coronavirus-hospital-data-cdc/index.html
======
js2
The HHS claims[1] this is to reduce reporting burden:

> On March 29, 2020, Vice President Pence sent a letter to hospital
> administrators across the country requesting daily data reports on testing,
> capacity and utilization, and patient flows to facilitate the public health
> response to the 2019 Novel Coronavirus (COVID-19). Many separate
> governmental entities are requesting similar information, resulting in
> stakeholder requests to reduce duplication and minimize reporting burden.

[1] [https://www.hhs.gov/sites/default/files/covid-19-faqs-
hospit...](https://www.hhs.gov/sites/default/files/covid-19-faqs-hospitals-
hospital-laboratory-acute-care-facility-data-reporting.pdf)

I totally believe that the CDC's National Healthcare Safety Network could be
antiquated. But why is the solution to outsource to a private vendor and keep
the data private going forward? The Federal government has at least two
agencies dedicated to helping modernize its IT systems, the U.S. Digital
Service under the Whitehouse and the GSA's 18F. The agencies were created
after the healthcare.gov debacle. One of those agencies should be working with
the HHS/CDC to improve the CDC's NHSN so that the coronavirus task force can
get the data it needs.

------
cs702
See also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23840473](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23840473)

